# waxworm moth



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2005)

I kept waxworm in room temp. and many dies before turning into pupae, then most of the pupae turn bad and really stink! Can anyone please give me some pointers on how to keep the waxworm till they turn to moth? I do not feed them anything, the container comes with wood chip.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is an article on how to raise them.

http://www.justbugs.com/index.php?option=c...7&amp;Itemid=31


----------

